# George Farah and Optimum Nutrition caught lying



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

George Farah and Optimum Nutrition caught lying by Anthony Roberts By now, you???ve probably heard the news???George Farah, a contest prep guru and Muscular Development author, was caught lying on a video posted by Optimum Nutrition. In short, George claimed that he was a rookie off-duty police officer who was shot attempting to foil a [...]

*Read More...*


----------

